# intercostal muscle



## snake (Jan 23, 2018)

I tweaked some rib meat on Sat while squatting. No big deal, I have seen this twice before and this one is small. Actually felt it slightly on Wed while doing Lower Cables; nothing on Thur ab work but on Sat. she let loose. I think the injury came from trying to pull start a 11 y.o. four wheeler in the dead of winter on Tue. 

Yesterday I hiked my belt up over the injured area and had no problems at all while doing chest and shoulders. I got everything I hit the week before. I did look stupid with the belt pulled up just below my tits but fuuk it, I lift alone so...

Point is, if you get one of these injuries you don't have to bail on your training. There's an easy fix until your shit gets right again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2018)

I tore one. Dys tore one. Toolshed tore one.  None of us stopped training but we did remove deads. 

Dys I remember quite well. Tore his 6 weeks out from a meet. Which is how much time it needs to heal. 

We did good mornings instead of deads to keep his pull alive. 

Meet day in the warm ups was the first time he pulled in those 6 weeks. 

He pulled a 15lb pr like it was a twig. 

Conjugate ftw


----------



## Fladjengineer (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn! . I pulled one in jiujitsu and couldn't move for 3 weeks. I did keep a tight band wrap on it but moving sucked and it was a huge lump sticking off my side. more power to you if you can still lift.


----------



## juuced (Jan 23, 2018)

I was drunk and slipped on the ice landed on my side and hurt my ribs pretty bad.  Don think they were broken cause I have that before and the pain is so bad you cant even breathe.

musta been a bad bruise had to take 1 week off from the weights but was able to do cardio on the bike.  Eased back into the weights a week later.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 23, 2018)

I can not think of a time in the last few years that I have trained injury free. It is just the way it is.


----------



## snake (Jan 23, 2018)

tinymk said:


> I can not think of a time in the last few years that I have trained injury free. It is just the way it is.



I know my man but I was actually happy I was not prepping for something. This injury was compounded by something outside of the gym. The weight in the squat as relatively light.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2018)

Intercostals are annoying as hell when you tweak one.  Soldier on brother.  Not much to do but time on those.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 24, 2018)

You can work/massage the intercostals by sticking your fingertips in between your ribs and then apply pressure and kinda rub back and forth. Just make sure you do all the ribs and both sides, otherwise you will be lopsided and breathing clearer on one side and not the other. Do that and ice it. A lot.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 24, 2018)

When I first read the post I thought, Snake doesn't live on the coast, fuk getting old sucks! carry on my friend.


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 24, 2018)

It’s an annoying and occasionally reoccurring injury for me.
Right side, posterior, I’m guessing between ribs 4 and 5.
Popped it, shit 20 yrs ago now.....while sneezing of all things....
Becomes an issue about once a year it seems.
Heavy BB shrugs if I get sloppy at all will bring it back to life for certain.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2018)

StillKickin said:


> It’s an annoying and occasionally reoccurring injury for me.
> Right side, posterior, I’m guessing between ribs 4 and 5.
> Popped it, shit 20 yrs ago now.....while sneezing of all things....
> Becomes an issue about once a year it seems.
> Heavy BB shrugs if I get sloppy at all will bring it back to life for certain.




Actually, sneezing is one of the body's most violent reactions. 

I'm a cover up but let r fly sneezer. Ever see those hold em back guys sneeze.? Eyes buggin' out of their heads and I swear they just pooped themselves .


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I tore one. Dys tore one. Toolshed tore one.  None of us stopped training but we did remove deads.
> 
> Dys I remember quite well. Tore his 6 weeks out from a meet. Which is how much time it needs to heal.
> 
> ...



Back in the days when I was still a man. Now I'm like Stone Temple Pilots....half the man I used to be


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 24, 2018)

snake said:


> Actually, sneezing is one of the body's most violent reactions.
> 
> I'm a cover up but let r fly sneezer. Ever see those hold em back guys sneeze.? Eyes buggin' out of their heads and I swear they just pooped themselves .



Ha yes I’ve seen them! And when women try to hold them back....it just kills me. My wife try’s to be polite about sneezing even if it’s only her and I and flying down the road at 70 on the Harley.
Hehehe don’t tell her I told but.....I’ll always ask her “Now dear your gonna blow a gasket holding those back around me....and well....you’ve got no issue with dropping a tuba sounding ass blast when ur sitting on my lap.....so what the hell!!”

Again that must never each Ms. StillKickn!


----------



## StillKickin (Jan 24, 2018)

Let me follow the above up with the fact that IMMEDIATELY following said question I will catch a good shot someplace to the upper body, occasionally even a smack to the back of the head....that happens when I try to run right away.


----------

